# scared about the thaw!



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi to everyone! 
I went for a scan yesterday and my linning measured 12.5 so ive been told to have et on friday         im just petrified that my little snow babies won't surrvive the thaw, i think this stems from my last fet, when i rang up they told me that all my frosties had died when in actual fact two of them made it unfortunatly i went on to have a bfn but at least i had the opportunity to try. the last time i had 6 snow babies and two made it but this time i only have 3 to try with, 2 frosties are grade 1 and 1 is grade 2.
im also taking elleste 3 times a day dexamethasone, doxycycline, baby asprin, sanatogen pro natal and those dreaded gestone jabs! ive also decided to give the brazil nuts a try. good luck to you all praying i get to the 2ww (even though thats the hardest bit!) luv jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

anyone got any feedback!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Jo,

Good luck with your frosties. You have been through an awful lot (more than a lot of people) and I really hope that your frosties come through for you. If you need any moral support, you can PM me. By the way, your son is gorgeous. 

Love Tina xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks tina your support means alot i have pm'd you, i was starting to think that i had upset people on here as nobody replied to my post cheers hun luv jo xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Jo

I am afraid that I can offer no practical support as I have not started my FET cycle yet but I am wishing you every luck in the world, all you can do is hope and pray that everything goes in your favour.

Here's a positive vibe dance for your little frosties

[fly]            [/fly]

Let us know how you get on

Jobi xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Good luck for the thaw Jo.

I know how you feel as have had a FET cycle too.

Seen lots of FET success recently on here and on ivillage so am sure your snowbabies will thaw really well.

Love

Anna x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks jobi and anna your kind words mean the world!     luv jo xxx starting to feel loved again lol


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

You are loved !!!!


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Haha!  Bless ya.

I am floating around the whole board replying to all sorts of messages and saw yours and that you were feeling lonesome!!  I only usually reply to stuff that I know about but thought you needed a little hug.

Never mind, you will soon have company....your lovely embies!

Good luck...keep us updated!

Anna x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

ahhh! thanks hunny bunnies just dreading that phone call tomorrow! the support off you ff girlies don't half make it that bit easier though.     luv jo xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Jo

What is the news today?

Jobi xx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Jo

Hope your news today was good.

Anna x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Sorry not replied before on this thread  

Any news on your frosties ?

We had 4 frosties...with our first fet we asked them to only thaw 2 & both survived 100%...with this 2nd fet they thawed the remaining 2 and 1 survived...all ours were grade 1.

I think the average is around 70% thaw success so we got just over that if you count all of them together...I've read of women were all their thawed frosties survived as well !!

Wishing you loads & loads of luck    

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for everyones good luck wishes but its bad news, i had the phone call this morning and none of my precious snow babies surrvied!                  luv jo xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Jo,

just read your post and wanted to say how sorry I am    

Red


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks red, congratulations on your bfp hun. luv jo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Jo hunny 

I am so so sorry 

Thinking of you & DH  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Jo i am so so sorry to read your post ! ,  

wishing things were different for you  

Sara xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks natasha and sara your support really does mean alot. Im going xmas shopping now to try and cheer myself up and dh is going to take me to lunch its just so hard as alot of you ladies on here are well aware of. me and dh spoke and have decided that its not over yet even though we dont know how we are going to have another cycle due to lack of money and sperm shortages (  goverment) why do people have to mess around with the rules!  . Natasha hows it going with you hun i really hope your levels are rising and you do get your official bfp sending you        luv jo xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw Jo 

I am so sorry.

Thinking of you sweetie.

Anna xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks anna, you started stimming today didn't you hun? just wanted to wish you good luck with your cycle, really hope this is the one for you          luv jo xxx


----------



## A1979 (Nov 22, 2005)

Aw thanks Jo.

Do first injection in half an hour!  You would think I would be used to it now but still nervous.

I really am sorry about your snowbabies Jo.  I had 7 and 5 died immediately and my other 2 were not progressing so I really do know how you feel.  Take time to grieve for them Jo and just look after yourself.  Get snuggled up on the sofa with your boys and a box of maltesers.

lots of love

Anna xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Jo, I just read your posts honey and want to give you a huge hug    I know how devastated you must feel hunnie.
Thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs
Tracy
xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks tracey     im already nagging dh about where we go from here! i just can't give up yet although if it doesn't happen on next cycle i think i will have to accept that its over! ive got one cycle of egg share left but im on the waiting list for a sperm donor    (im so impatiant) id start again now if i could although it is probably a good thing that i have to wait a little bit as ive had quite a few cycles in a short space of time! thanks again luv jo xxx


----------



## Jobi (Aug 16, 2006)

Jo

Just seen your news - so sorry hun....  

Jobi xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey hun

So sorry to hear you lost your snowbabies     . It seems so random   I've had 3 FET cycles. On one all 4 defrosted made it but a month later (same cycle) they took 4 out & 3 didn't survive - in the end they had to thaw all 10 of my remaining frosties & only 3 made it (still sadly BFN).

It is so hard after all of the build up   - you will get there in the end    

Sarah69 xx


----------

